# Happy Christmas Everyone



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

​
*Wishing You all a 
Merry Christmas
and
Happy New Year !!

Love Jo
x x x *​


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

happy christmas too 



glad things are going well.not long now lovey


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Happy Chrimbo indeed, just think, Jo! This time next year....     

I keep meaning to start my own thread here in case it helps anyone but am not finding the time right now!

*Have a fab Christmas everyone!*

Loads of love and wishes for everyone over the coming year
Lisa
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I know Lisa, its gonna be amazing next year , really can't wait, we have only just put our tree up today because we have been so preoccupied with bubs , I am sure next year it will be up at the beginning of Dec , really can't wait.

Where is the time going !! It would be lovely to read your story, so when you do get time, I would love to read it 

Wishing you all A Very Happy Christmas again  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Jo, 

I haven't been onto this thread in such a long time so I've missed your news. I'm so thrilled that you and your dh are finally going to be parents - I really don't think I've come across anyone that deserves a break more than you two.

Congratulations again, it's made my evening!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh a very happy christmas Jo !! wow what a new year it's gonna be for you, I am delighted for you xxxx


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy Christmas everyone!

Bx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas &  Happy New Year!!!  May 2009 bring all of my FF'ers lots of happiness and hope that your dreams come true!!!                      

ps Nostalgicsam - what beautiful little babies!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG Sam, your daughters are absolutely gorgeous !! How scrummy are they  

Freckles, thank you so much for your kind words , I just hope everyone that dares to dream, finally get there dream to come reality 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas

Sam- your little ladies look so cute in their Xmas dresses!!
L x


----------

